# Fandom Mafia Episode VII: The Fandom Awakens



## Vipera Magnifica (May 11, 2015)

The citizens of Fandom Town lay sound asleep in their beds, unaware of the danger looming just over the horizon.

The killing game had begun.

*Night Zero has started. 48 hours until morning.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 13, 2015)

As the Sun crept out from over the horizon, the people of Mafia Town awoke, blissfully unaware of the danger they were facing. All fourteen players had managed to survive the night, and aside from a few scowling individuals, the survivors were all in good spirits.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## .... (May 13, 2015)

...so either an alien, lucky healer, or inactive mafia.

I have no clue what fandoms all the rest of you guys are in, but if I did, I would make a list. In case someone _does_ want to make a list, though, here's all of my fandoms/interests: Homestuck, Psych, Portal, Persona 4, Steven Universe, Gravity Falls, Welcome to Night Vale, Fall Out Boy, and Panic! at the Disco.


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

Shit, nothing to go on. Not that there's generally much to go on for any first day, but still...

For what it's worth, my fandoms are Steven Universe, MCU, Korra, swimming anime and Doctor Who, but I don't know that we'll be able to narrow down anything or get much in the way of clues from the fandoms, considering the sheer vast amount of characters per fandom and fandoms per person.


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2015)

Hmmm. Not that a death is usually much to go on, anyway...

I've got exactly the fandom you'd expect. Again.


----------



## Wargle (May 13, 2015)

I didn't list any fandoms so the ones on my profile are Pokemon/Team Fortress 2/Scribblenauts


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 13, 2015)

On my profile I have Pokemon, James Bond, and Acting.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 13, 2015)

Pardon the double post, but if flavor matters, I think it's far more likely we got a lucky healer or a roleblocker.


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2015)

My fandoms are Pokémon, Ace Attorney, Madoka Magica, and The Room lmao

Well, not having any deaths is absolutely nothing to go on (not that a death is anything to go on in the first place). What do now


----------



## Butterfree (May 14, 2015)

Uhh, are we being secretive about what characters from what fandom were are? Aren't the characters just flavor?


----------



## Autumn (May 14, 2015)

I dunno, man, my character makes a lot of sense for the role I have lmao


----------



## Tailsy (May 14, 2015)

mafia games with a death on night zero?? not on MY watch

but yeah, my character flavour makes perfect sense for the role i have also so i'm not sure revealing characters at this stage would be a very good idea in case innocent power roles get bumped early. not coo. so idk, wait around to see who doesn't turn up and we can lynch them for being Terribly Quiet?


----------



## kyeugh (May 14, 2015)

I'm not intentionally being quiet, I just don't have anything to add.  No deaths, nothing to go on.


----------



## Wargle (May 14, 2015)

if I claimed my character my power would be obvious, and seeing others say similar things, I advise against it


----------



## Keldeo (May 14, 2015)

I didn't contribute to the discussion mainly because there isn't much of a discussion and I have nothing _to_ contribute: there's basically nothing to go on right now given the lack of potentially useful (or misleading, if the mafia can control how they kill) death flavor, and I have no information.  Anyway, my role's from Ace Attorney. I don't think the characters are purely for flavor, since the roles were specifically based on everyone's interests, and my powers fit my character almost perfectly, hence why I'm not character-claiming.


----------



## Superbird (May 14, 2015)

Characters are almost certainly for flavor. Franchises have many characters, after all. For some reason I was given Danganronpa again, but hey, whatever works.


----------



## JackPK (May 14, 2015)

So unless anybody wants to start claiming (which I think is a bad idea, considering how many people are saying it's easy to guess their role from their character), should we abstain?


----------



## .... (May 14, 2015)

I have nothing else to add either, so I may as well *abstain*. I will say that my role does fit my character really well, though.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 15, 2015)

Hoppiping onto the Flava Train, my character is def indicative of my role.
Skiplooming to the anti-roleclaim train.
Jumpluffing into the *abstain* train.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 15, 2015)

With no reason to suspect anyone of foul play, the townspeople went about their daily business and ended the day as if it had been any other. However, the evil forces conspiring against them had only begun their attack. Soon, it would be impossible to deny that the town was in grave danger.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 17, 2015)

*24 hour time extension.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 18, 2015)

When the townspeople awoke the next morning, they soon became aware of a most unsettling fact. A death had occurred in their small town.

The people became aware of this when they noticed a terrible smell coming from one of the houses in the town's more upmarket neighborhood. After searching this house the townspeople found the corpse of... Nobody.

The people mourned Odysseus' passing, but he had lived a long and full life, and merely died of old age.

*No one has died.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## .... (May 18, 2015)

...So we have no deaths two nights in a row. I'm kind of wondering if we have a really lucky healer or something. In that case, thank you healer person for keeping us alive :v

(I really don't have anything else to contribute and I won't do any character claiming unless someone actually wants to do that, so.)


----------



## JackPK (May 18, 2015)

Poor, poor Odysseus.

I honestly have never heard of a mafia game in which everybody lasted this long. What are the common possibilities for such a situation — inactive mafia, lucky healer, alien, bulletproof? Anything else?


----------



## .... (May 18, 2015)

We might also have a good roleblocker on our hands. The activated alien theory is seeming pretty probable at the moment, though, so I'm pretty wary on lynching anyone right now.

Also, so far the only people who haven't actually posted are Lilycolo and hopeandjoy.


----------



## Autumn (May 18, 2015)

Yeah, I'm not so sure that a healer could get so lucky twice - I guess a roleblocker could have (see: that old warrior cats mafia game I ran where VM broke it by continually roleblocking the person who was Mafia don), but without any further information we can't know for sure. >:/


----------



## kyeugh (May 18, 2015)

For the record, that was the best morning flavour I've ever seen.

I'm not sure if the lack of deaths is good or bad?  A stalemate is no closer to victory for either side, and that doesn't make for a very good mafia game.  I'm afraid if something doesn't come up soon, we might have to resort to random lynching. ಥ‿ಥ


----------



## Wargle (May 18, 2015)

huh. Maybe the mafia doesn't have a kill action? Maybe we've got an arsonist/cult going on?


If there was a role list posted and I just suck ignore this and make fun of me


----------



## Butterfree (May 18, 2015)

Well.

I'm a jailer, and I've jailed Altissimo the past two nights. Given the lack of deaths, I think this strongly suggests *Altissimo* is likely to be mafia.

The other possibility is that the mafia targeted Altissimo N0 and then targeted her again in case of alien activation, but still, it's not a bad lead and probably the best we have.


----------



## kyeugh (May 18, 2015)

Fair enough.  For lack of a better option, I'll go for *Altissimo* as well.


----------



## Superbird (May 18, 2015)

Well, with every passing day that no one dies, the Inspector gets more time to find the rest of the mafia.

...which I've already found, by the way. Metallica Fanboy, according to inspection, is mafia, so we should vote that tomorrow (which I'm saying now in case I don't live through the night. Let's take care of *Altissimo* now, and him next.


----------



## M&F (May 18, 2015)

Dazel said:


> I'm not sure if the lack of deaths is good or bad?  A stalemate is no closer to victory for either side, and that doesn't make for a very good mafia game.  I'm afraid if something doesn't come up soon, we might have to resort to random lynching. ಥ‿ಥ


A lack of night deaths is pro-town, since it means town is keeping their ranks. It's not a stalemate by any means, specially if we have inforoles who are benefitting from the gained time. I'm not sure what gets people here under the impression that deaths are the main source of information... Someone dying on N0 would have gotten us no closer to figuring out who the mafiosi are, most likely.

Anyways, *Altissimo* is a sufficiently likely lynch.


----------



## M&F (May 18, 2015)

Who invited Greninja to this party?

Anyways, I have not much but my word to prove it, but I'm innocent (and not a miller, as far as I can tell). Moreover, I find it somewhat difficult to take at face value that Superbird is just throwing an inspection result out there casually while not even voting on it, where it would've been a more certain lynch than Altissimo currently is. I'd almost have considered it a ploy to shift the vote away from Altissimo, if he'd even bothered to, well, shift the vote, although he might be trying to earn innocence brownie points by bussing her first. I'm not sure what to make of that transparently false claim, but, for now, I may as well change my vote to *Superbird* as he's clearly behaving suspiciously, and then later figure out what this might mean with regards to Altissimo's alignment.


----------



## JackPK (May 18, 2015)

Shit, everything totally went down quick.

Uh, I feel like Butterfree is the most convincingly onto something here with *Altissimo*. Superbird and MF, in my opinion, are making themselves and each other pretty big targets for mafia/vigilante so if one of them dies overnight and flips innocent, we can be confident the other's likely mafia, right? And if one dies and flips mafia, it makes the odds pretty good that the other's innocent (although the possibility of mafia teaming up to sacrifice one of their own to make the other seem innocent can't be discounted). So I'd rather wait on the two of them to see if night deaths clarify the matter.


----------



## .... (May 18, 2015)

Butterfree said:


> Well.
> 
> I'm a jailer, and I've jailed Altissimo the past two nights. Given the lack of deaths, I think this strongly suggests *Altissimo* is likely to be mafia.


The only other possibility I can think of is that Altissimo might not have a night action. I don't have a night action, so it wouldn't surprise me if there were one or two others without one either.

I'm still gonna vote *Altissimo*, though, unless she speaks up and gives me a good reason to change my vote.


----------



## Superbird (May 19, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Who invited Greninja to this party?
> 
> Anyways, I have not much but my word to prove it, but I'm innocent (and not a miller, as far as I can tell). Moreover, I find it somewhat difficult to take at face value that Superbird is just throwing an inspection result out there casually while not even voting on it, where it would've been a more certain lynch than Altissimo currently is. I'd almost have considered it a ploy to shift the vote away from Altissimo, if he'd even bothered to, well, shift the vote, although he might be trying to earn innocence brownie points by bussing her first. I'm not sure what to make of that transparently false claim, but, for now, I may as well change my vote to *Superbird* as he's clearly behaving suspiciously, and then later figure out what this might mean with regards to Altissimo's alignment.


I would speak to the contrary. We've all agreed that Alti is probably mafia by now, so why not get that out of the way? Me revealing my inspection result can direct several night actions - our jailkeeper/roleblocker can target you, healer gets me, and I continue searching in relative safety, essentially because it's guaranteed right now that our healer is not dead, and the mafia does not know who they are, on the chance that you're mafia and not the don. And if I do die tonight due to the mafia, I'll have at least disclosed a useful inspection result and effectively brought us down to only one mafia (this is assuming the likely Altissimo is Mafia) - it's terrible for the town when the inspector dies, and it's terrible for the inspector when they die before they can tell the town that they found a mafia. Disclosing now, as I see it, is the best balance of intelligence and safety, and opens up the possibility for the mafia and the healer to play mindgames and thus gives me a very high chance of living another night.


----------



## Butterfree (May 19, 2015)

Mawile said:


> The only other possibility I can think of is that Altissimo might not have a night action. I don't have a night action, so it wouldn't surprise me if there were one or two others without one either.


Well, yeah, or Altissimo has some innocuous night action that doesn't affect anything, but both of those possibilities would require the mafia to purely by coincidence happen not to manage to kill anyone for the two nights in a row that I happen to be blocking Altissimo, which is generally unlikely. However, since jailing protects as well as blocking, and the mafia is likely to target somebody they failed to kill again in case of alien activation, it's about equally likely (disclaimer: I haven't done any probability calculations on this) that I happened upon a mafia member on the first night and that the mafia happened upon the same innocent on the first night as I did, hence why I specifically brought that up as another possibility.

I say we kill Altissimo, then go for Metallica Fanboy unless some new information arises, then if Metallica Fanboy turns up innocent we go for Superbird. If Superbird's claim is real we definitely don't want to kill Superbird.

If Altissimo does turn up innocent, though, I'd consider that mild evidence against Superbird, because I agree that a genuine inspector going "I inspected this person as mafia, but nah, let's kill this other person with weaker evidence against them first" is pretty odd. Meanwhile, for a mafia member making a phony inspector claim, encouraging an in-progress bandwagon against an innocent first is just a simple ploy to stay alive longer before their claim is falsified.


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2015)

Well this is an interesting turn of events, did not expect to wake up to this

I am not mafia but really, who's gonna believe me at this point anyway? *Altissimo*


----------



## JackPK (May 19, 2015)

This makes me fear activated alien so *I retract my vote*. Assuming Butterfree's telling the truth, I don't know how she would be activated, but self-votes still always frighten me.


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2015)

To expand a bit: Butterfree, you say you're jailkeeper, not just roleblocker. Is it not possible, then, that Mafia twice targeted me (I do know from experience in lots of Mafia games that sometimes they'll do that if the first kill fails)? Of course the kill wouldn't have gone through because they twice targeted me. I admit that this is far, far less likely a proposition than my being the Mafia don myself, of course - I just wanted to share this possibility.

Furthermore, the fact that everyone immediately jumped on the bandwagon of lynching me - based on a single roleclaim by Butterfree - is a tad suspect. I know roleclaims have become far more common in previous Mafia games hosted here, but nonetheless - "I'm jailkeeper and I twice blocked Altissimo" isn't exactly a difficult thing to say. If I wanted to, I could claim right now that no, Butterfree's lying, _I'm_ the jailkeeper and I twice blocked her, so that's a bit suspect - but who would believe me, because of course it would be a defensive post. But what if I had claimed that same thing far earlier in the game? Then Butterfree's post would have appeared the suspect one, even if she was, in fact, jailkeeper.

I'm not claiming to be jailkeeper. I'd prefer to hold off on roleclaiming for now, at least until people talk a little bit more with me and I can see if there's any way to get the (unwarranted) suspicion off my back. :///


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2015)

Alright I actually read all the posts - I had just skimmed through them earlier to see if there were a lot of votes against me - and it seems Butterfree had the same idea I had. Pretty much everything I said was unnecessary then lmao


----------



## Wargle (May 19, 2015)

The same situation could also work if a healer and mafia both targetted someone completely unrelated to this and did the same again last night in case of alien. Although these chances are all very low to begin with


----------



## Autumn (May 19, 2015)

*Something* unlikely happened, I just don't know what ~_~


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 20, 2015)

Several townspeople came forward with information that there was evil afoot in their peaceful little town. With this news, the town was in a state of mass hysteria. Fingers were pointed, and one woman even accused Tommy Wiseau of trying to kill her during the previous night.

To which, Mr. Wiseau replied






_
"He's lying!"

"I don't believe him!"

"You can clearly tell he's acting... I think?"_

In a frenzy, the mob started to gang up on Tommy Wiseau. He responded by taunting them







_"How dare he!"_

_"No one poorly imitates my favorite barn animal like that!"_

One man walked up to Tommy Wiseau and tried to grab his shoulders. Mr. Wiseau was quick to shove the man away.







Pretty soon a full-scale fight had broken out between this man and the accused







Tommy decided that this was enough. Everybody betrayed him. He was fed up with this world.







He made a mad dash for his house, with the angry mob chasing him. When he got there, he slammed the door shut and quickly locked himself inside. He then took out a box from underneath his bed and pulled out a gun.







"God, forgive me"

Outside Tommy Wiseau's house, the townspeople were desperately trying to break open the door. A rather muscular man pushed through the crowd, and with one swift kick, busted the door off its hinges. The crowd ran inside, but by then it had already been too late. Tommy Wiseau had shot himself, and was lying in a pool of his own blood. The townspeople searched his body, to look for any clues about his connection to the world of organized crime. As it turned out, while he was far from innocent, he was not one of the "mafia" that the town had suspected him of being. Uneasy with the way things had turned out, the people then returned to their respective houses, without even saying a word to each other. They didn't need to - they all knew exactly what this meant.

*Altissimo is dead. She was neither TOWN nor MAFIA.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn (May 20, 2015)

_You're tearing me apart, Lisa Butterfree!_


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2015)

A voice echoed from beyond the grave.
_
"If a lot of people loved each other, the world would be a better place to live"_







*No one has died.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2015)

Do you mean day?

If not sorry.


If so uh... yay? cop results?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2015)

*48 hours for discussion.*

I'm tired okay


----------



## Zero Moment (May 22, 2015)

Whew, I had thought that the power of Tommy Wiseau's death had skipped the day phase for a second there.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 22, 2015)

Haha, what a story Zero Moment.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 22, 2015)

Indeed, Vipera Magnifica.


----------



## Autumn (May 22, 2015)

Anyway, how's your sex life?

(ok i'll get out and stop shitting up the thread now)


----------



## Superbird (May 22, 2015)

Well, self-aligned is better than town. Starting from yesterday's discussion, I'm going to go ahead and get the ball rolling for *Metallica Fanboy*.


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2015)

I guess that works, cop inspects and all. What did you get last night?

*MF*


----------



## Superbird (May 22, 2015)

My inspection record so far is MF ~ Mafia, Dazel ~ Town, and Butterfree ~ Town.


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2015)

In that order? as in MF on the first night (N0)?


----------



## Zero Moment (May 22, 2015)

I'm fine with voting *MF* for now.


----------



## Superbird (May 22, 2015)

Wargle said:


> In that order? as in MF on the first night (N0)?


Yes it was in order, though I stayed quiet on day 1 because I thought I might be able to find another mafia, and it would be unlikely for me to be targeted for no reason on night 1. On day 2 when another mafia was revealed (or so we thought), I figured we could knock two of them out and, as no one had died, we probably still had an unrevealed healer, so it was safe.


----------



## Wargle (May 22, 2015)

That's kinda... risky isn't it? I mean you trust a healer now, why not before?


----------



## Keldeo (May 22, 2015)

Yeah, I don't really buy *Superbird*'s claim. There wasn't any real reason to withhold a mafia inspection on day one, and his arguments now essentially contradict what he said yesterday. While it's true that lynching the cop now would be a bad idea, Superbird has been acting very recklessly for a cop, and I think his claim is far past believable now. If he flips innocent, a vig can go for MF tonight, and we have two people who are probably innocent; we can't rule out the possibility of a mafia who inspects as innocent, though.

In other news, I was silenced yesterday. Since Altissimo was probably alien, this basically guarantees that there's still someone out there who can silence people, so if someone who's been participating in discussion fails to do so today, that's probably why.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 23, 2015)

Gonna go *Superbird* to tie that shit up.


----------



## Superbird (May 23, 2015)

:(

I'm not quite sure what I can say to defend myself at this point without digging myself deeper. My idea was to keep quiet until I'd found another Mafia, but once there were no kills on night 2 and everybody started ganging up on Alti, I presumed that she was one of the (assuming 3) mafia, and since I knew another I could tell everyone and jailkeeper could make sure that there were no kills the next night. (don't know why it didn't cross my mind that MF could be not-the-don, actually)

But as it is, jailkeeper blocked MF last night and there was no kill, yes? In that case, we can be reasonably sure that MF is the mafia don, so it might be best if we don't lynch him but instead relegate Wargle to jailing him every night until I find the other Mafias.

If you still don't believe that I'm at least innocent, I can at least assert that I'm certainly not the Mafia don - I'm sure everyone can attest to not blocking me in any way, and I would have no reason to abstain from killing the past two nights, and for the doctor to successfully protect twice in a row is too unlikely.

So, at risk of putting myself at a lynchvote disadvantage, I'm going to change my vote to *Abstain*, while putting forth the plan of repeatedly jailing MF night after night until I hit on more mafia with my inspection power.

...I don't think I've mentioned my character yet, actually. Given Danganronpa, it's pretty obvious, anyway - Kyouko Kirigiri.


----------



## Wargle (May 23, 2015)

Uh.... I'm not a jailer so.... That plan kinda galls through


----------



## Superbird (May 23, 2015)

dammit, I meant Butterfree.

I really ought to have reread the thread properly before posting.


----------



## Butterfree (May 24, 2015)

Iiii actually didn't send in a night action last night because I'm in England. So I didn't jail MF, unless VM randomized it that way or something.


----------



## Superbird (May 24, 2015)

And with that, I don't think my chances got any better, so I'm going to trust the tie and go back to *MF*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2015)

You are lucky... I was about to end the day phase.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 24, 2015)

The townspeople discussed their options, but decided to hold off on killing anyone, at least for now. They then returned to their homes, and tried to get some rest. The unsettling feeling that they may be next to die made sleep rather difficult, however. 

*No one has died.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 31, 2015)

After a very long night, the townspeople woke up to find a rather bloody scene. James Hetfield had been shot dead in his home during the night, a single golden bullet lodged in his skull. Fortunately for the townspeople, evidence in his home revealed that he was in fact working for the mafia. Sad, but True.

It was not long after this when one of the townspeople noticed a trail of blood near the river bank. After she followed this trail down to the river, she found a man sitting on a rock, his shirt soaked in blood.

"Mike... Mike Ehrmantraut, is that you? Are you hurt? Do you need me to..." the woman was quickly cut off.

"Shut the fuck up and let me die in peace," the man interrupted. The two of them stared at the river for a few moments, before the man finally collapsed.

*Metallica Fanboy is dead. He was mafia.
Butterfree is dead.







48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2015)

Thank mr. vigilant
So MF's fandom was Metallica (heh) and Butterfree's was Breaking Bad. I wonder how Butterfree died. Too bad we didn't find her alignment. kek


----------



## Keldeo (May 31, 2015)

Yeah, VM, I think you forgot to put Butterfree's alignment...?

Yeah, "golden bullet" probably means it was a vig kill and Butterfree was offed by the mafia... anyone here into Terraria or, uh, Remington Arms? Unless MF was a terrorist-like role and the mafia killed him because they didn't know who he was, but that would 1) raise the question of who killed Butterfree, who's been acting trustworthy enough, and 2) lower the suspicions on Superbird/Birdy - since MF's now revealed to be mafia, my suspicions of him have mostly been eliminated, since in such a small game, bussing wouldn't be very practical. And VM's setups tend to lean towards the more innocent-heavy, so I think it's logical to say that there's only one mafia left. I don't have any other information, though. On that note, Birdy - who did you inspect last night?


----------



## Superbird (May 31, 2015)

Well, that validates me at least a little bit.

I targeted Zero Moment, but my action didn't go through. I wasn't told why.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 31, 2015)

I think it's most likely that Butterfree jailed you.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 31, 2015)

I don't think I sent in action last night. As in I forfeited use of it.


----------



## .... (May 31, 2015)

I don't have any information either, which is why I've barely posted in here. I don't even have a night action, so I can't even talk about that :/


----------



## Wargle (May 31, 2015)

Oh hey that gif is back. I saw it like "is this the right thread?"


So uh.... vig? third party?


----------



## Superbird (May 31, 2015)

Probably vig.


----------



## Wargle (Jun 1, 2015)

Tea golden bullet strikes me a single shot now that I think of it. Idk why. Just.. .expensive metal so less bullets?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2015)

Not sure what you just said, but gold bullets and other distinctive firearms are usually indicative of vigilantes (and desperadoes).


----------



## Superbird (Jun 1, 2015)

so the score is currently 2 mafia to a presumed 9 innocents. Unless there were four mafia in this game, which is possible, in which case it's 3 to 9...or 3 to 8 if there's another self-aligned role about.

tl;dr we can afford a wrong lynch, if we want. There isn't much time left in the day, so I'll say let's *Abstain* for today. I know we still have a healer alive and unrevealed, so if they wouldn't mind covering me that would be great.


----------



## .... (Jun 1, 2015)

*Abstain.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 1, 2015)

*Abstaining*~


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 1, 2015)

Fine with the *Abstain*.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 2, 2015)

*Abstain*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 2, 2015)

With no immediate leads, the townspeople retreated to their homes for yet another restless night.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 4, 2015)

The sun rises once more, and the townspeople soon gather in the town plaza to get down to business (to defeat the Huns mafia). Several key townspeople step forward to provide their opinions of the situation, and the others listen intently to what they have to say. This open forum is interrupted, however, when a woman sees a body lying in the central fountain. It appears that the Medic was killed sometime during the night, and his body was thrown into the fountain, perhaps to wash away any traces of blood or other evidence.

Losing the local Medic was indeed a heavy blow to the town's morale, however, certain individuals could be seen faintly smiling at this turn of events.

*Wargle is dead. She was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 4, 2015)

Keldeo is Town.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 4, 2015)

Vipera Magnifica said:


> It appears that the Medic was killed sometime during the night


Uh-oh. That's troubling.



Birdy said:


> Keldeo is Town.


So if I've reread the thread right, Keldeo and Dazel are the only still-living players whom you've cleared, right?


----------



## Superbird (Jun 4, 2015)

Unfortunately so. I would have ZM's reading except I was blocked last night. And since our medic is obviously down, that would probably mean I'm not going to live through tomorrow.


----------



## Herbe (Jun 4, 2015)

Alright. well. this sucks. (sorry that I haven't really been posting. don't really have any info. I don't even have a night action :( woe is me)
Medic down = baad

So far zm, mawile, ils, tailsy, jack, and haj are the ones we can narrow this lynch down to. 
Can we decide on a reasonable vote from that many people? i mean, it'll help, but without more, we're screwed.
Ultimately, though, if there's any way we can figure out who blocked bird, that's probably an anti-town role.(i have a lot going on atm so if there are towns that could block him oops)
Might anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Butterfree jailed Birdy the night he inspected ZM, for fear of him being mafia (since MF hadn't yet been confirmed to be mafia at that point, and Birdy had been acting fairly suspiciously.) I don't have information besides that, other than agreement with everyone else that our presumable doctor as well as our jailer being dead isn't great. The situation still seems all right, though, considering that one mafia and the alien are down.

Here is a list of not-yet-cleared people and some related information:
Lilycolo: Claims not to have a night action.
ZM: Has a character "def indicative" of his role.
Mawile: Also claims not to have a night action? Role fits his character "really well."
ILS: Has a night action.
Tailsy: Has a character whose flavor "makes perfect sense" for her role. Has only posted once (on d1).
hopeandjoy: Has not talked for the entire game.

The people I'm most suspicious of based on this are Lilycolo and Mawile, I guess - two people without night actions seems suspicious, at the very least, though they might be something like lover and mayor or whatever? I'm not really sure what to think, since we don't have very much information to go on right now besides Birdy's cop results.


----------



## .... (Jun 4, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> The people I'm most suspicious of based on this are Lilycolo and Mawile, I guess - two people without night actions seems suspicious, at the very least


I'm Pearl from Steven Universe and I'm a bulletproof. It makes sense because in the actual show the Gems are able to regenerate from their gems if heavily wounded.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 4, 2015)

The reasons I targeted Zero Moment and Keldeo on the past two nights were because they were the ones to vote against me when I claimed Inspector. To be honest, I'm still kind of suspicious about Zero Moment, although that's mostly headcanon behavior/attitude stuff on my part.


----------



## Herbe (Jun 4, 2015)

dangit, forgot about butterfree :/

i mean, that does make mawile a tad suspicious but not much to go on. and the others, just said " yeah, if I told you my character it would show my role p easily " . is not really that much.

for the record though yeah, if I told you my character, that would tell you my role right away.

i mean... we could hit mawile because having two with no night action is weird, we could lynch haj just because inactive, we could hit tailsy for not being active, but, inactivity is by no means a good sign. people are busy. they shouldn't be punished for being busy.

idk man i feel like tailsy is who im suspicious of, if i had to choose. maybe only posted once to have insurance against never posting? im sorry for being rather useless


----------



## Herbe (Jun 4, 2015)

what aaand ninjad oops


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 4, 2015)

I voted Supes last day because what Keldeo said made sense, and I wanted to even the vote so there would be more discussion. I didn't pay enough attention to realise that I should have switched my vote back, since there was now a majority on him. I didn't realise this until right now, when I was looking back through the day.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2015)

Ready for the worst, the townspeople left the town square and prepared for another sleepless night. 

*No one was lynched. 
48+ hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2015)

The people of Fandom Town gathered in the town square the next morning, ready to plan out their next actions. Before the discussion started, however, one of the townspeople took a head count of the surviving citizens, only to find that one of townies was missing. With a feeling of dread, the congregation wandered over to Kyoko Kirigiri's apartment, only to find that her front door was unlocked.

Inside, they found the corpse of Kyoko, soaked in Pepto Bismol blood.

*Birdy is dead. He was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 23, 2015)

Okay, it's about time we continue this. The phase will end in 48 hours.


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 23, 2015)

There's not much to say here, really. Birdy's death is unfortunate, but pretty predictable, solidifying the view that we don't have any active healing roles. At the moment the mafia:town ratio looks decent, at probably 2:7, or 3:6 if there's a suicide bomber/terrorist? The death flavor doesn't tell us much of anything, but now we know Birdy's claim was true, so Dazel and I are either innocent or mafia inspects-as-innocent.

Here's an update on the not-yet-cleared list:
Lilycolo: Claims not to have a night action.
ZM: Has a character "def indicative" of his role.
Mawile: Claims to be Pearl from Steven Universe, a bulletproof.
ILS: Has a night action.
Tailsy: Has a character whose flavor "makes perfect sense" for her role. Has only posted once (on d1).
hopeandjoy: Has not talked for the entire game.

I'm not really sure where to go from here. I'd like the people who haven't been cleared yet to claim, or we could go for inactive lynching, since a wrong lynch won't mean we lose at this point.


----------



## JackPK (Jun 25, 2015)

(You don't seem to have me on the not-cleared list, Keldeo. At least, I don't remember having been cleared.)

Nobody's talking and it's like a couple of hours before the deadline. The mafia has apparently been active, at least at night, so random-lynching someone inactive doesn't make much sense to me. Do we want to abstain, or start to lynch someone at the last minute and risk them not being online to defend themself before the deadline?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 25, 2015)

I think, with zero leads and no time, this is the better moment for the *abstain*. We could go for the mass roleclaim Tomorrow, I guess.


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 26, 2015)

JackPK said:


> (You don't seem to have me on the not-cleared list, Keldeo. At least, I don't remember having been cleared.)


Right, I don't think you have. You weren't on the original list either so I guess I just forgot about you.

At this point in the day, it would be hard to do anything except continue the *abstain* train, I think. I'm pretty sure I'll be the mafia's target tonight because Dazel's mostly inactive and I'm the only other person who's Birdy-cleared, so I'll just say that I've been dead weight role-wise for the entire game and don't think that's going to change significantly in the near future, on the off chance I survive the night. :/ A mass roleclaim tomorrow is a good idea, if people actually claim. Activity for this game seems a little low right now, though after the two-week break and with a lot of the living players inactive, that might be expected...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 26, 2015)

When the day ended (though given its length, scientists are unsure whether it was really just one day), the townsfolk retreated to their homes, worn out from sleeping all day.

*No one was lynched.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Autumn (Jun 26, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Activity for this game seems a little low right now, though after the two-week break and with a lot of the living players inactive, that might be expected...


this is because you people lynched me >:/


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 30, 2015)

Soon after gathering in the town square, one of the civilians told the others to hurry over to the Fey Manor. He had witnessed a rather gruesome event.

"This lady started t..talking like she was someone else... and then..." the man trailed off, too frightened to continue. 

When the townsfolk arrived at the manor, a young girl directed them to the Channeling Chamber. That's when they saw it. Sprawled across the tatami mats was the lifeless body of Miss Maya Fey, heir to the Kurain Channeling Technique. Her body was contorted in a painful position, and blood was trailing from the side of her mouth. All around her were ceremonial candles which had burned out, some of them knocked over. 

One of the townspeople noticed an object lying next to the body, and bent over to pick it up. It was a photo frame. The glass had been cracked, but behind it was the image of a familiar looking girl with long, lavender hair.

*Keldeo is dead. She was TOWN.
48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 30, 2015)

Does that mean I should claim or...?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 30, 2015)

Sure, I guess.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 30, 2015)

Oookay, I guess it's kinda fishy at this point in the game, but I'm a vig. I'm James Bond. I killed MF the other night with the golden bullet.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 30, 2015)

You said that you forfeited your action that night, though?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 30, 2015)

I had forgotten that I actually did. I forfeited my nights most actions and got confused. Later, I PM'd VM and asked him if I actually did send it in, and he replied by quoting what I sent him.


----------



## .... (Jun 30, 2015)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I had forgotten that I actually did. I forfeited my nights most actions and got confused. Later, I PM'd VM and asked him if I actually did send it in, and he replied by quoting what I sent him.


This sounds kinda fishy to me. Why would you need to PM VM when you could just check your sent messages?


----------



## Herbe (Jun 30, 2015)

Uh? I didn't know you could check sent messages... It never works for me, it always is blank. Maybe that's the problem ILS had? Or maybe he just thought it was easier.


----------



## Superbird (Jun 30, 2015)

/me raises from the dead

The forum doesn't save sent messages by default; you actually have to turn the function on before it starts happening.

/me dies again


----------



## .... (Jun 30, 2015)

Superbird said:


> The forum doesn't save sent messages by default; you actually have to turn the function on before it starts happening.


That's actually pretty good to know. I guess I just turned it on at one point and assumed it was the default?


----------



## JackPK (Jul 5, 2015)

This game is dying and that was still a bit fishy.

For lack of anything better to do, *I liek Squirtles*.


----------



## .... (Jul 5, 2015)

*ILS*, I guess. We have nothing else to go on.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 5, 2015)

Whoa there. I kinda understand if it was a bit fishy, but mental lapses occur all the time. 
Remember James Bond has golden guns. It's not a stretch.

I'm voting *Mawile*.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 6, 2015)

*24 hours until end of phase.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 7, 2015)

The crowd gather around a well-dressed man, ready to beat The Living Daylights out of him. Desperately, the man pleads that he was The Man with the Golden Gun, and that he had been On Her Majesty's Secret Service all along. There had been gold residue on his hands, for sure, but a Goldfinger or two was not enough to convince the town that he was on their side. After all, this man had a License to Kill, so what would stop him from making them Die Another Day? The town decided to Live and Let Die, and so they pushed the secret agent back against the edge of a cliff overlooking the ocean. One of the townsfolk who had been carrying a gun pointed it at the spy. A voice from the crowd shouted "Take the bloody shot!" and then the gunman shot the agent in the chest, causing him to fall off the cliff, as well as causing Adele's "Skyfall" to start playing in the background.

The townspeople peered over the edge of the cliff. Mr. Bond's body had dashed against the jagged rocks at the bottom. It was A View to a Kill. Even if he had survived the gunshot, he would have died from the fall. After all, You Only Live Twice.

The townsfolk retreated to their homes, no closer to unmasking the Spectre that had been terrorizing the place they called home.

*I liek Squirtles is dead. He was TOWN.
48 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 12, 2015)

A storm raged on all night. The townspeople lay awake in their beds, frozen in terror. Toko Fukawa was sitting at the end of her bed, biting her nails as the thunder roared throughout her small apartment. She heard what sounded like a scratching noise coming from the ceiling and jolted upright. It was probably a mouse, but it still made Toko panic. After a few moments she ran frantically about her room, grabbing her things and stuffing them into a duffel bag. She then unbolted and unlocked her door, and made a mad dash out of town. “I’m not staying here and dying with the rest of you!” she screamed from the top of her lungs as she ran through the mud.

Suddenly, the sky cracked open and there was a blinding flash of light. Toko was struck down in the middle of the street, and her body collapsed onto the muddy road. The strike of lightning had stopped her heart.

*Tailsy is dead. She was neither TOWN nor MAFIA.*

A few hours later, when dawn had broken and the storm had long subsided, everyone left their houses, relieved, and greeted the morning sun over the horizon… everyone except Solaire of Astoria, who could not praise the sun, because he was dead.

*Zero Moment is dead. He was TOWN.*

Five people remained in the town square. Amon, who had been wearing an odd mask the whole time and had somehow not raised any red flags among the townspeople, stepped forward, and proclaimed that the mafia were now in control. Pearl and Bertolt looked at Amon for a few seconds, puzzled, but then Pearl drew her spear from her forehead and prepared to fight the masked man. “You’ll never win!” Pearl shouted.

Amon raised a hand. “Oh, is that so?” he clenched his fingers, and after a few awkward seconds, became frustrated, “Damn it, why can’t I bloodbend you?”

Pearl lowered her stance, ready to strike, “Gems don’t have blood. Our bodies are just projections. Your body, however, is very real, and about to be very dead.”

Amon took a few steps backward. “This can’t be… Peridot, you said it was over!” 

Peridot, who was too busy focusing on the holographic screen in front of her, sighed “Don’t worry. It _is_.”

Suddenly, from behind where Pearl and Bertolt were standing, there was a hissing sound, like a lit fuse. Pearl turned around just in time to see the Creeper smiling back at her. There was a huge explosion, and after the smoke cleared, the charred body of Bertolt was there, lying in a crumpled heap. Pearl’s gem had fell to the ground and bounced over to where Peridot was standing. Peridot knelt down and picked up the gem, encasing it in a bubble and making it disappear to someplace else.

“Okay, we’re done here.” Peridot said to Amon nonchalantly. “Take all you want, then we can rebuild the Kindergarten here.”

Amon took off his mask, and smiled. “It was a pleasure working with you, green dorito lady.”

*The MAFIA wins.*



Spoiler: ROLES



*Player: *Keldeo
*Role: *Maya Fey (Ace Attorney)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Starting with night one, you may choose a dead player and communicate with that player out of thread for the remainder of the night. This may only be used once per night, and may not be used more than twice. Good luck!

*Player: *Dazel
*Role: *Bertolt Hoover (Attack on Titan)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. During the day phase, you may take command of the lynch, transforming into the Colossal Titan and crushing one of the players. This will effectively end the day, and may only be used once per game. Good luck!

*Player: *Zero Moment
*Role: *Solaire of Astora (Dark Souls)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. During the night phase, you may PM me the phrase “*Praise the Sun*”, and the day phase will begin immediately. Any further actions sent in by other players will not take effect. You may also choose to send me this message during the day, such that the following night phase is skipped completely. This power can only be used once during the game. Good luck!

*Player: *Superbird
*Role: *Kyoko Kirigiri (Dangan Ronpa)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Each night you may investigate a player and learn of their alignment – whether they are TOWN or MAFIA. Good luck!

*Player: *Altissimo
*Role: *Tommy Wiseau (The Room)
*Description: *Oh hi Alien. You are neither TOWN nor MAFIA. If a player tries to tear you apart, you will say “dawnt tauch me motherfucker” and will become activated. Once you are activated, if everybody betray you, you become fed up wif dis world, and kill everyone, winning the game. Good luck!

*Player: *Mawile
*Role: *Pearl (Steven Universe)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. If you are killed during the night, your body will be destroyed, but your gem will remain intact. You will automatically revive at the end of the following night phase. Be careful, though – this process of revival will only work once, so if you are killed again, your gem will be also be destroyed. Good luck!

*Player: *Metallica Fanboy
*Role: *James Hetfield (Metallica)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with Peridot (hopeandjoy) and Amon (JackPK) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, you may try to Seek and Destroy another player of your choice. Only one of you may send in the killing action.
*Additional Powers: *Master of Puppets – During the night, you may pull another player’s strings, thus twisting their mind and smashing their dreams. They will be forced to use their night action on the player of your choice. This secondary power cannot be used if you are also carrying out the night kill, and the mafia may only use one secondary power at a time. 
You may communicate with each other in the Quicktopic found here. Good luck!

*Player: *hopeandjoy
*Role: *Peridot (Steven Universe)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with James Hetfield (Metallica Fanboy) and Amon (JackPK) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, you may try to kill another player of your choice. Only one of you may send in the killing action.
*Additional Powers: *Robonoids – During the night, you may command your robots to form a protective barrier around the mafia faction, shielding you and your teammates from nightkills. This secondary power cannot be used if you are also carrying out the night kill, and the mafia may only use one secondary power at a time. 
You may communicate with each other in the Quicktopic found here. Good luck!

*Player: *JackPK
*Role: *Amon (Legend of Korra)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, and will be working together with James Hetfield (Metallica Fanboy) and Peridot (hopeandjoy) to kill members of the TOWN. During the night, you may try to kill another player of your choice. Only one of you may send in the killing action.
*Additional Powers: *Anti-bending – During the night, you may take another player’s bending away, leaving them speechless (literally). Any player you target will be unable to post in the game thread during the following day phase. This secondary power cannot be used if you are also carrying out the night kill, and the mafia may only use one secondary power at a time. 
You may communicate with each other in the Quicktopic found here. Good luck!

*Player: *I liek Squirtles
*Role: *James Bond (007)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. You’ve got a License to Kill, and may choose to kill another player during the night phase. You’ve received orders from MI6 to eliminate the mafia faction, which may be working for SPECTRE. Your goal is to Live and Let (the mafia) Die. Good luck!

*Player: *Butterfree
*Role: *Mike Ehrmantraut (Breaking Bad)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Each night, you may take another player on a long drive through the desert to make sure that they can neither perform nor be targeted by any night actions. You will also be able to communicate with this player outside of the thread for the remainder of the night. Just don’t take any half measures. Good luck!

*Player: *Lilycolo
*Role: *Creeper (Minecraft)
*Description: *You are sided with the MAFIA, but work separately from the main mafia faction. You are a terrorist who may explode another player during the day phase. If during the day you post “*Explode (player name)*” you will blow up, taking the other player with you. Your goal is to help the mafia win. Good luck!

*Player: *Tailsy
*Role: *Toko Fukawa/Genocider Syo (Dangan Ronpa)
*Description: * You are neither TOWN nor MAFIA, but will show up as TOWN upon inspection. Each night, you may brutally murder the player of your choice, cute boy or not. Your goal is to be the last living player. Good luck!

*Player: *Wargle
*Role: *Medic (Team Fortress 2)
*Description: *You are sided with the TOWN. Each night, you may ÜberCharge another player, making them invincible for the remainder of the night phase. Any player you target will be invulnerable to nightkills. Good luck!





Spoiler: ACTIONS



N0
Butterfree jails Altissimo.
Wargle heals Butterfree.
hopeandjoy tries to kill Altissimo, but fails.
Tailsy tries to kill Altissimo, but fails.
Superbird inspects Metallica Fanboy (Result: “Metallica Fanboy is MAFIA.”)	

D1
No one is lynched.

N1
Butterfree jails Altissimo.
Wargle heals Butterfree.
Metallica Fanboy tries to kill Altissimo, but fails.
JackPK silences Keldeo.
Superbird inspects Dazel (Result: “Dazel is TOWN.”)	

D2
Altissimo is lynched.

N2
Wargle heals Superbird.
JackPK tries to kill Superbird, but fails.
Metallica Fanboy redirects Butterfree’s actions onto Metallica Fanboy.
Superbird inspects Butterfree (Result: “Butterfree is TOWN.”)

D3
No one is lynched.

N3
Butterfree jails Superbird.
Wargle heals Superbird.
JackPK kills Butterfree.
I liek Squirtles kills Metallica Fanboy.
Superbird tries to inspect Zero Moment, but fails.

D4
No one is lynched.

N4
Wargle heals Superbird.
JackPK kills Wargle.
Superbird inspects Keldeo (Result: “Keldeo is TOWN.”)

D5
No one is lynched.

N5
JackPK kills Superbird.
Superbird inspects Tailsy (Result: “Tailsy is TOWN.”)

D6
No one is lynched.

N6
Keldeo channels Superbird
JackPK kills Keldeo.

D7
I liek Squirtles is lynched.

N7
Tailsy is modkilled for inactivity.
JackPK kills Zero Moment.

MAFIA WINS


----------



## Autumn (Jul 12, 2015)

stupid fuken people tryina kill me and heal me and shit maaaaan


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 12, 2015)

Are you sure I'm dead? Are you sure I'm not on a deserted island with a nubile female companion? I am James Bond after all. These attempts don't shake nor stir me.


----------



## JackPK (Jul 12, 2015)

Goddamn wow I won even with hopeandjoy inactive and even after I led such an egregiously baseless lynch against ILS. I thought for sure I'd be dead after that, but I couldn't resist trying it given how inactive the game got.

And I didn't even have to come up with a fakeclaim even after so many people called for mass claims. Wow.


----------



## .... (Jul 12, 2015)

Nobody even targeted me the whole game :(


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jul 12, 2015)

I suspected that! I thought Mawile was the Mafia, though, as you can see in my vote. Sorry there.


----------



## Herbe (Jul 13, 2015)

Yay! I didn't even have to blow myself up! :D


----------



## Herbe (Jul 13, 2015)

Lilycolo said:


> *A*lright. well. this sucks. (sorry that I haven't really been posting. don't really have any info. I don't even have a night action :( woe is me)
> *M*edic down = baad
> 
> *S*o far zm, mawile, ils, tailsy, jack, and haj are the ones we can narrow this lynch down to.
> ...


Nobody noticed this? Nobody? It took me like 30 minutes :(

I really need to improve those telepathy powers.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 13, 2015)

maybe if y'all hadn't KILLED ME i could have HELPD

and by helped i mean been an alien and gotten lynched yo because tommy wiseau

shut up its 1 am


----------

